# Question on udder/teat formation



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

One of my goats is a one year old first freshener. She had one buck kid yesterday. I'm posting 7 photos here, 5 in this post and 2 more in the next post. Could any of you please take a close look at the two or three photos where you can see her teats really good, where you can notice the teats kind of point forward instead of hanging straight down. Is that normal for first fresheners right after they have their kids? Will they normally straighten out after a week or two so they hang straight down (plumb) instead of pointing forward like they are now? Or will they stay like that? Seems like it would be hard to milk if they stay that way?

thanks


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Chances are they will stay like this, though they may drop down a little.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They will probably stay that way. Shouldn't be hard to milk though.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very pretty doe and adorable baby...yep I agree..teats will most likely stay pointing forward..but they are good size and asKaren said..shouldn't be a problem with milking.., just need to hold them the direction you want the milk to go


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree. Beautiful dam and son! I also agree that milking should not be a problem. Until this year (3rd freshening) we had to milk our Nigie one teat at a time into a mason jar. (Bleh!) This year we've been able to milk her like a "normal" goat into a pan. We set it a little in front of the udder, not directly under it, and aim forward. Your goat looks to have lovely sized teats for a mini!


----------

